# Opinions: FSA K-Wing Compact vs. Zipp Contour SL



## AlphaDogCycling (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm in the processing of updating my Merlin Extralight (just upgraded to a Enve 1.0 fork + Campognola record seatpost), and am looking for opinions on the following two handlerbars:

FSA K-Wing Compact
Zipp Contour SL

Criteria:

Reliability
Comfort
"Build Quality"

Plus, recommendations for new stems to go with the above also would be appreciated.


----------



## Hanks (Sep 30, 2011)

*I'm with you on this one*

I agree with you that these seem to be the best two choices out there. I'm sure the quality of Zipp is excellent as well as FSA. I like the idea of the flat top section and when I'm riding my OEM alloy round bar I always think it would be more comfortable to have that flat top section. My bars are the "ergo" type bend and I'm not sure I really like that compared to the "Traditional" bend like the Cinelli bars I'm used to riding for years. This is the thing "When I grab my bars during a fast downhill, I want my whole hand firmly gripped around the bar and not my pinky finger feeling like it's not part of my palm's entire grip. I think I'd like a combination of the two bars the flat top sedction and the traditional round bend. I think before investing $200 +- $50 I'm going to have to try them. I think if someone were going to give me one or the other for Christmas I'd go for the FSA probably for the same old reasons that I made poor choices in the past when it came to women. They just look sexier, and I can get used to anything? 

Hank


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

I have the alloy FSA wing pro compact bars on my road bikes. They are very comfortable, reasonably light, stiff and inexpensive. Upgrading to the carbon version would result in additional weight savings. Highly recommended!


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

The biggest difference is that on the FSA the hoods are actually spaced closer than the bottom.

I found the FSA drop is so shallow and almost not enough.. but if your tops are already low it might be exactly what you need.


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

I've got the Zipp Contour SL and really like them. However, when I'm in the drops and sprint hard, I can feel the carbon flexing.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

I have the FSA K-wing compact. Really comfortable on the top (wrapped in lizard skin) and on the drops. The shallow drop is helpful to me. I did have a little issue trying to get my Campy levers in a good spot for comfort but with some creativity, I was able to do so. I also like the look and geo on the 3T Ergonova which I may try on the next bike  Both the FSA and the 3T measure to the center of the drops. If you get the FSA in a 42 yours hoods will be 41.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

One more thing, the FSA will have the hoods mounted closer to you than the Zipp. 
The Zipp have a little more reach and the acute bend of the FSA makes it difficult to put the hood far out. 

I don't know what is the term but I prefer the "big landing" cockpit like the zipp on the right.
The FSA couldn't really do it, if I rotate the bar any further forward will point towards the sky. 

So they are very different and it depends on what you are looking for.


----------



## AlphaDogCycling (Sep 18, 2011)

@PoorCyclist -- thanks for the pictures! I'm with you in preferring a "big landing" cockpit, as I use it as a pseudo-aerobar.

@willieboy -- will need to look into the 3T as well.


----------



## jonnermac (Feb 15, 2007)

*zipp owners*

Zipp owners. Is the bar flat near the brake hoods like the fsa? I have the FSA on one bike and like them but always like trying new things. I really like the flat area just behind the hoods on the fsa. I don't have a close Zipp dealer or I would like check it out my self. Thanks for your help.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

jonnermac said:


> Zipp owners. Is the bar flat near the brake hoods like the fsa? I have the FSA on one bike and like them but always like trying new things. I really like the flat area just behind the hoods on the fsa. I don't have a close Zipp dealer or I would like check it out my self. Thanks for your help.


The contour SL line has flat tops and SL and SLC2 has round tops


----------



## jonnermac (Feb 15, 2007)

I was wondering how far the flat section extended to the hoods. The discriptions say that it transitions but does not say where. Does anyone know?


----------

